# MK4 GTI wheel/tire for auto-x



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey there!

Gonna be doing alot of auto-x and etc this summer. Curious as to what a good wheel/tire combo would be on an MK4 GTI. Front and Rear fender clearance will Not be an issue.

I am mainly looking for wheel size and tire size. Not sure what size wheels mainly.

I thank you in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

BSD said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Gonna be doing alot of auto-x and etc this summer. Curious as to what a good wheel/tire combo would be on an MK4 GTI. Front and Rear fender clearance will Not be an issue.
> 
> ...


What class are you going to be running, and what's your budget?


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

if your running in STC class:
225/45-r17 toyo proxes r1r or dunlop direzza z1 star specs on either of these wheels









if your running a class with more forgiving sizes
go with 245/40- r17 same tires same wheels

if you want to shave about 5-6 lbs per corner go with the 16in versions of the wheels and tires listed


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BSD said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Gonna be doing alot of auto-x and etc this summer. Curious as to what a good wheel/tire combo would be on an MK4 GTI. Front and Rear fender clearance will Not be an issue.
> 
> ...


 find yourself a cheap & lightweight 17" wheel. 

wrap them in super grippy summer tires, such as Falken Azenis RT-615


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*

Thanks very much for the responses! 

To be honest I just want to get away with the best grip/lowest weight possible, not worried about what class I get tossed into at this point, strictly doing it just for fun.  

15lbs a wheel, that is Light!


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

BSD said:


> Thanks very much for the responses!
> 
> To be honest I just want to get away with the best grip/lowest weight possible, not worried about what class I get tossed into at this point, strictly doing it just for fun.
> 
> 15lbs a wheel, that is Light!


 Given that, stick w/ a 17x8 or 17x9 wheel. A 245/40/17 will shorten the gearing a tad while offering optimal grip within the stock fenders. Camber plates will help significantly to increase mechanical grip.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> Given that, stick w/ a 17x8 or 17x9 wheel. A 245/40/17 will shorten the gearing a tad while offering optimal grip within the stock fenders. Camber plates will help significantly to increase mechanical grip.


 Thank you very much!:beer: to you. 

I will see what I can find.  

Oh, I won't have stock fenders by the way.  

Steve-


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> Given that, stick w/ a 17x8 or 17x9 wheel. A 245/40/17 will shorten the gearing a tad while offering optimal grip within the stock fenders. Camber plates will help significantly to increase mechanical grip.


 in that case i too recommend the 17x8 rpf1 wheels with 245-40-r17 toyo r1rs or direzza star specs 

if you gonna run tires just for auto-x and swap out street tires after each event i would run hoosiers


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

babarber said:


> in that case i too recommend the 17x8 rpf1 wheels with 245-40-r17 toyo r1rs or direzza star specs
> 
> if you gonna run tires just for auto-x and swap out street tires after each event i would run hoosiers


 I would recommend against the R1R. They're far too soft for how heavy the car is. Given the weight of the car, it would do much better on all the other top performing tires. 

If the fenders won't be stock, a 255 is also a good option, but the fact that it comes in a 25" height makes it slightly less ideal. You'll need at least 250-260 hp to really turn a 26" tire w/ ease, in an autox setup. 285s come in a shorter than 25" flavor and is also a great size to work with. However, anything over 245 and the steering gets MUCH heavier and the car becomes far less flickable than when running on the 245 setup. Tire warming also becomes an issue at that size.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> I would recommend against the R1R. They're far too soft for how heavy the car is. Given the weight of the car, it would do much better on all the other top performing tires.
> 
> If the fenders won't be stock, a 255 is also a good option, but the fact that it comes in a 25" height makes it slightly less ideal. You'll need at least 250-260 hp to really turn a 26" tire w/ ease, in an autox setup. 285s come in a shorter than 25" flavor and is also a great size to work with. However, anything over 245 and the steering gets MUCH heavier and the car becomes far less flickable than when running on the 245 setup. Tire warming also becomes an issue at that size.


 well yes and no unless he lives in a really hot climate or the courses he will be running are 60 seconds+ r1rs on 245s will be pretty good match for a 2800-2900lb car if running anything less then 245s yeah i would say no to r1rs in a warm climate unless you get your car below 2700lbs


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I appreciate the info gentlemen! I should have been more specific with you instead of being so broad. Here is my vehicle specs. 

Weight of car with me in it is 2830lbs. 
I am running flared fenders, about 2" wider than stock. 
Power output is estimated around 300whp. 
Temp ranges from 80-95 degrees i'd say.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

engine mods alone will definitely put you in at least smf so i say go with 245 or 255 hoosiers


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

babarber said:


> engine mods alone will definitely put you in at least smf so i say go with 245 or 255 hoosiers


 Sounds good! 

I was running 18x8 235\40 before fyi. Cant wait to run some sticky 245-55's on some 17s 

Thank you! 

Steve-


----------

